# Puppy did so good.



## Jfourty (May 26, 2013)

I am a new GSD owner. I have a beautiful 14 week old GSD (Freya)and 9 year old lab. Last night we were on our nightly walk and stopped to talk to a neighbor. After greeting the neighbor, Freya say and calmly waited to continue the "patrol". I was so proud because or neighbors dog was almost uncontrollable.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jfourty (May 26, 2013)

This is her.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KnightTx (Feb 6, 2013)

she is a beauty!!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

What a beautiful and good girl!! They can make us so proud sometimes . Keep up the good work.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

She's a cutie pie


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good girl Miss Freya. You show those older dogs how it's done


----------



## Wissam (Jun 5, 2013)

How can i post on this site ?????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Wissam said:


> How can i post on this site ?????
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You just did! To start your own thread pick the section that best describes your topic and select 'new thread' at the top left.


----------

